# Moving to Cyprus early 2011



## Sev1 (Oct 25, 2010)

I am moving to Cyprus ( Nicosia ) early next year with my girlfriend. My company are opening an office there so I will be employed but my girlfriend will be looking for work around Feb/March. 

Is it generally difficult to find office jobs in Cyprus if you do not speak the language? 

She speaks fluent Spanish wish could help is some jobs.


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

It helps that you will be in Nicosia as that is where most international companies have their offices.

Knowing Greek can help and knowing Spanish may be beneficial but I'd be surprised if either would be important to her finding a job.


----------



## Sev1 (Oct 25, 2010)

zin said:


> It helps that you will be in Nicosia as that is where most international companies have their offices.
> 
> Knowing Greek can help and knowing Spanish may be beneficial but I'd be surprised if either would be important to her finding a job.


Cool. I thought this would be the case. Thanks


----------

